# Fox News "CIA Paramilitary" Expert Arrested For Lying About Credentials



## Locksteady (Oct 16, 2015)

Wayne Simmons, recurring Fox News guest, charged with lying about CIA ties



> Wayne Simmons, a recurring guest on Fox News who claimed to have 27 years of experience with the CIA, was arrested Thursday after being indicted by a federal grand jury on charges that he lied about his service.
> 
> Simmons is accused of falsely claiming that he worked as an "outside paramilitary special operations officer" for the CIA from 1973 to 2000. On Fox, this was often shortened to "former CIA operative."
> 
> ...


----------



## Brill (Oct 16, 2015)

Hillary gets a pass for her lies and deception about her server but this guy gets arrested?


----------



## Tbone (Oct 16, 2015)

Fox News is the butt of a few too many jokes and this doesn't exactly help. I mean is there no way to verify someone? Is there a civilian version of a DD 214? Then again with so many people lying about credentials maybe everyone looks the other way to keep from causing a stir...:-"


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 16, 2015)

Tbone said:


> Fox News is the butt of a few too many jokes and this doesn't exactly help. I mean is there no way to verify someone? Is there a civilian version of a DD 214? Then again with so many people lying about credentials maybe everyone looks the other way to keep from causing a stir...:-"


No, civilians do not get a DD214 every year.
Why would they?
Screw Fox on this one, maybe they will do a better job vetting people next time.  I wonder how he got hooked up with Fox in the first place, someone at Fox be looking for a new job soon.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 16, 2015)

I have gotten to the point where I don't believe anything that any of them say any more. It's a known fact that they (MSM) do a pathetic job of "vetting" or should I say "non-vetting." 

They don't vett information and they don't vett their "experts." 

It's simply an entertainment outlet.


----------



## AKkeith (Oct 16, 2015)

People are blaming Fox when he defrauded the government to the extent that he gained a security clearance and "advised senior military officials overseas."


----------



## Grunt (Oct 16, 2015)

I blame FOX for not vetting their source....

I blame the Government for being duped....

They are both at fault and victims of their own negligence.


----------



## Tbone (Oct 16, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> People are blaming Fox when he defrauded the government to the extent that he gained a security clearance and "advised senior military officials overseas."


That takes some serious balls and a bit of craft........maybe they should hire him for real


----------



## Grunt (Oct 16, 2015)

Tbone said:


> That takes some serious balls and a bit of craft........maybe they should hire him for real



Not necessarily...sometimes it only takes a little "mislead" or "misplaced" trust. People make connections and friendships. Once that is done, they are spoon-fed an embellished resume' and that is then taken as authentic and it spreads from there. It happens all the time at different levels. It isn't that hard to do.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 16, 2015)

Agoge said:


> Not necessarily...sometimes it only takes a little "mislead" or "misplaced" trust. People make connections and friendships. Once that is done, they are spoon-fed an embellished resume' and that is then taken as authentic and it spreads from there. It happens all the time at different levels. It isn't that hard to do.



And to boot, a sensational resume breeds a desire to believe it, especially for an org than thrives on sensationalism.  Feed a news organization an unbelievable story, and don't be surprised when they believe every word and defend it to the death.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a lot of trouble taking much of what the MSM reports for real. ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN, FOX, NPR all shape and spin everything. Local and regional news still deal in reporting news, for the most part. What we have today is another day of the "news" being the of and about the "news".


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2015)

???

No joke or sarcasm intended here.  What is that difference between that guy and this tool-shed?  

Why aren't the "stolen Valor" dudes charged with the same crimes?


----------



## Brill (Oct 17, 2015)

I would say throw the book at him but it looks like he would just eat it anyway.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 17, 2015)

300 pounds of shit in a 100 pound bag


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ???
> 
> No joke or sarcasm intended here.  What is that difference between that guy and this tool-shed?
> 
> ...


Did the guy in your photo gain financially?
Otherwise it's free speech.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2015)

Ahhh....so the dudes running their SEAL Security firms, but who are not really SEAL's can be charged, but the guys attending vet parades in costumes cannot?  Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ahhh....so the dudes running their SEAL Security firms, but who are not really SEAL's can be charged, but the guys attended vet parades in costumes cannot?  Thank you for the explanation.



Sadly, yes. The second you make a penny off of your false claims you become open to charges. Otherwise it is "free speech."


----------



## policemedic (Oct 17, 2015)

That's the truth. It's not moral and it's not right, but it is what it is.


----------



## CDG (Oct 17, 2015)

Talk about a collapse of the security clearance vetting process.


----------

